# Yugoslavia...Is that all the game you got?



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

With two losses thus far, including a pathetic performance against Puerto Rico, of all teams, does anyone still contend that Yugo may upset Team USA? Vlade, Peja and the boys seem to have the guns to contend...on paper, but their uninspired performances in this tourny are puzzling, especially given that their home country cares about these championships WAY more than the average USA citizen, even more than the average North American NBA fan (nethead basketball freaks like us notwithstanding -- you see all those empty seats night after night? Wow). You would think that with national pride at stake, Yogo would bring the "A" game every time they step on the court. Apparently not the case. I'm sure they'll come to play against the USA, but can they really expect to pull it all together against the US when they stink it up against PR? Yikes!!!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

True Indeed. USA team seems like they are just going through the motions and expect to win and with just a little fan support, Meanwhile Yugo is talking smack going all out to win and coming up short.


----------



## Ducket (Jul 16, 2002)

It seems to me that the US has been equally unimpressive in this tournament. If not for their superior depth, games against Germany, China, and New Zealand may have gone down to the wire. Maybe it's not such a good thing that the US 'expects to win.'


----------



## KingsMan7 (Jun 27, 2002)

I think they were just playing down to the level of their competition. Against Spain and PR they were playing lackadaisical without a care in the world on defense. Peja wasn't starting and only getting 20-25 mins a game, WTF is up with that?

But when the tourny was on the line, and it was single elimination for this team, they spanked a 4-0 Brazil team and I would expect much of the same against Turkey today. Peja started and played all game til he wasn't needed (blowout). 

I think we will yet see them facing the U.S.A in the title match.


----------

